# Municipal Tip



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We have been gardening and have far too much stuff to just put in the bin. Is there any kind of municipal rubbish tip in Paphos as all that you can take garden rubbish to.

many thanks


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

We have seen, on our travels to Paphos from Pissouri, what looks like a major waste landfill operation next to the highway and close to the Elea Golf Course/Yeroskipou area - its shown on Google Earth, but needs a visit to see if it is open still. You should get an idea by the presence (or not!) of garbage trucks when you get close.
We have recently had great difficulty finding guidance generally on where to dump refuse, after the village suddenly closed their dump. Eventually we found by accident the main Limassol dump on the Troodos road from the second (Polemedia) roundabout, on the left past Heritage School and two potteries, signed "Bhati".


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have been gardening and have far too much stuff to just put in the bin. Is there any kind of municipal rubbish tip in Paphos as all that you can take garden rubbish to.
> 
> many thanks


Hi Ann and Neil,

I seemed to think there was a garden waste dumping area in Kouklia, I will ask my friend Robin who lives there if it is still in operation.
Geri


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for that Geri


Ann


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ask your Muktar.

Pete


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Ask your Muktar.
> 
> Pete


The advice my muktar gave was "you have to get a skip" which is why I set off to find the dump! Better advice might be to ask the garbage crew, when they come to collect, where they deposit the refuse. Several local dumps have been closed allegedly because they are unmanned and perceived to have started bushfires, prompting warning letters from the muktar "not to dump hot barbecue coals or garden waste in the dumpsters".


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Hi Ann and Neil,
> 
> I seemed to think there was a garden waste dumping area in Kouklia, I will ask my friend Robin who lives there if it is still in operation.
> Geri


Yes, Kouklia have a green waste site. On the right hand side in the village before you get to the bus stop,oposite the Coop Bank area.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help.


----------

